#ubuntu-uds-hallway 2014-11-12
 * skellat shouts down hallway
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
